# Hunting Vikings again!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 25, 2005)

FYI-

I will be leaving Thursday for a 10 day seminar and camp tour in Sweden. I will be in Malmo Jan 28 - Feb 1 teaching and two different schools, then I'm off to Norrkoping Feb 2 - Feb 6. for more seminars and gradings. If anyone needs to get a holg of me my travel mail is DatuTim@gmail.com . I'll be checking in on MT during my down time. 

artyon:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 25, 2005)

Have a good time, Datu... and hope you bring back a few Viking helmets as trophies.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 25, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Have a good time, Datu... and hope you bring back a few Viking helmets as trophies.




I was actually thinking about hunting done and bringing back the *"Swedish Bikini Team"! * 
artyon:


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 26, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking about hunting done and bringing back the *"Swedish Bikini Team"! *
> artyon:


Better off with the bikinis...


----------



## Rob Broad (Jan 26, 2005)

Say hi to Ingmar from all his Canuck Kenpo Brothers


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 3, 2005)

Hej (Hello)

This this the first time I got neat the net since I left on my tour! The three day training camp Malmö went well. We around 20 people throughout the camp. Most of them were Jujitsu people, a couple of KMA and 2 Krav Maga people from Poland. Everyone was great to train with and they even laughed at my jokes! 

Afterwards I was of to Lund, where I taught a private two day seminar for the black belts at Rising Sun Dojo. Good training, good food, what more can I say! 

Now I'm in Norrköping, I've completed the first day of training. I still have a couple days of training as well as testing. In about four more days I'll start my trip home. I hope all is going weel with everyone. I'll update everyone as my trip goes on.

Hejdå (Goodbye)

  :viking1:  :viking2:  :viking3:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 3, 2005)

Glad to hear that things are going well!

Paul :ultracool


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 4, 2005)

Hej-

More training, more eating, more sweeds, did I mention more eating? Seriuosly, I'm having a great time. Last night I classes on advanced tapi - tapi and it's counters along with a little Bando. Today I'm doing more privates along with a photo shoot for Fighter magazine. We are also planning the return trip for the fall. The target dates are November 3rd - 14th for those who were planning on traveling with me on the next tour. These dates are NOT final yet, but we feel pretty good about them.

Hejdå

  :viking3:  :viking2:  :viking1:  artyon: :enguard:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 5, 2005)

Nearing the End-

I've taught my last seminar. We're going out for Thai food, then getting ready for testing in the mourning. After that and a couple privates I will be starting my trip home. I'll spend the night in Malmö then fly out of Copenhagen on Monday afternoon. Even though I've had a great time I'm looking forward to getting back. For those who might consider a trip to Sweden some day, I can't say enough good things about the places and the people.

 :asian:


----------



## ace (Feb 7, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking about hunting done and bringing back the *"Swedish Bikini Team"! *
> artyon:



MAKE THIS HAPPEN :drinkbeer 
Have a Safe Trip see U soon


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 7, 2005)

Made it home safe. Must sleep.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, I've gotten some sleep so I'll give everyone the overall on my trip.

January 28-30 I taught the 3rd Swedish Modern Arnis Training Camp in Malmo. We had around 20 particapants. The hosts (Bujin Jujitsu) has also joined the WMAA. Bujin will also be hosting our 4th Swedish camp November 4-6, 2005.

January 31 & February 1 I taught a private two day seminar for Rising Sun Martial Arts. This was only for the Black Belts from the school.

February 2 & 3 I taught another private two day seminar. This time it was for  the DANTAI SOCIETY in Norrkoping.

February 5 & 6 I was at Kenpo Karate Studio for seminars and testing (also in Norrkoping). At the end of the testing there were two promotions for Lakan Isa (1st Degree Black Belt).  Ingmar and Kenneth Johansson (no relations)  are the first two to be awarded black belts in Sweden under the WMAA banner.  

Once again, I can't say enough good things about my trip.  I will be returning November 4th through November 14th.


----------



## James Patrick (Feb 10, 2005)

Sounds like things went well!

James


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 14, 2005)

James-

The trip was beyond words. I'm looking forward to my return trip in November and probably bringing members from the US group with me.

artyon:


----------

